
Trump signs bill to shut down websites that facilitate prostitution - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/trump-signs-bill-to-shut-down-websites-that-facilitate-prostitution/
======
ddp
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/09/stop-sesta-
section-230...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/09/stop-sesta-
section-230-not-broken)

~~~
craftyguy
Yea, we know it's bad. Now it's law.

